# Labor Day Eats



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a brisket overnight on my Akorn. I put it on last night at 10 pm and took it at 10 am this morning. I used my steak marinade on it. I separated it into two pieces due to it being too large for the main grate. I cooked the point end on the extender rack over the flat end. I made burnt ends out of the point. I did poppers using jalapenos from my garden and store bought corn in the shuck.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Very nice!! I love doing just the flats. I haven’t had great success at doing the entire cut. I may try to split it up next time I see a whole brisket at a good price. I love smoking the corned flats for Rueben’s. Good looking eats!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good work


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like a good Labor Day to me!


----------

